# PVC With Full Width/Hight Rear Exterior Storage?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We are in between vans at the moment and are looking for a new one, likely to be a Panel Van if we can find the right one.

The main thing that puts me off PVC's is the lack of storage, especially exterior storage (I hate having to keep delving under interior seats to get at anything remotely large) which is the norm with these vehicles. I have often wondered why converters haven't used the extra length of the extended Fiat chassis to provide a full width/hight storage area across the rear of these vans as an option. It would provide a great and much needed storage area with no bending or crouching, no messing about in the interior, and also provide a draught seal for the rear doors.

I know that Murvi have gone half way with this, on a front lounge layout - but just to be awkward we prefer a rear lounge. IH have also gone part way with their lower locker option, but at a whopping price premium.

So, is there a converter out there who provides this full width/height option?

Ron


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We've just had a PVC from S&L Motorhomes and are delighted with it. It doesn't have what you describe but I saw them doing something similar to what you want - it's on their "For Sale" page. They did a bespoke van for us, exactly to our spec, and nothing was too much trouble, plus the quality was excellent. It's a small family business near Selby. If it's convenient go and see them and speak to Anthony. I'm sure he can do something for you. If you look on their Facebook page you'll see our van at 6th October Facebook.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Pvc's with rear transverse beds have a big loading space beneath it.




I know what you mean though about storage. We have now got a rear box which is the best thing we have ever got, wonderful space for all sorts of things. It has never been off the van since we bought it.


We have also admired S&L motorhomes vans after seeing them at Peterborough this year.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wug- Thanks for that, I will investigate S&L more fully later tonight.

Coppo - We've had transverse beds before and ended up with sleepless nights after wee time - you know what I mean!

Ron


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ron-We have seriously considered buying our own van and then getting it converted to our design.


Resale value is the main sticking point though.


The Morello bed is absolutely huge when made up and still space to walk around it during the night, great design. cracking lounge during the day too, lovely long sofa which 2 can get on.


The rear box has made the world of difference.


Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It's what the roof rack is for. You have got a roof rack haven't you?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vantage have two models, the Ora and the shorter Gem with full height and width (but not very deep) storage at the rear. Its a front lounge though.

They also do an optional 'boot' version on their rear lounge models similar to IH.

https://www.vantagemotorhomes.co.uk/

Pete


----------

